
Verizon, Sprint, AT&T and T-Mobile stop sharing cell phone location data - interlocutor
https://www.zdnet.com/article/senator-rebukes-carriers-sharing-real-time-location-data/
======
petee
T-mobile and Sprint have 'suspended' this, not outright stopped.

Since they don't care about your privacy - someone with a LocationSmart
account should track and harass-the-s __* out of the CEOs for these companies,
see how they like it...

